

Love Jinja2 but like Slim templates syntax better? Why not have both? - irahul
https://github.com/rahulkmr/slimish-jinja2

======
irahul
Hey people. Jinja2 <http://jinja.pocoo.org/docs/> is a good general purpose
templating engine. But Slim <http://slim-lang.com/docs.html> nailed it down
with its clear syntax.

I end up using Jinja2 a lot more often than slim - so I wrote a translator to
support slim syntax for jinja2. Questions/feedback welcome.

